# switching hands



## timmo (Jan 2, 2012)

hi all im new to this fourm and to the game of golf just about 6 months under my belt im right handed and when i started out i always had my right hand on top of the club recently i have gotten some golf lesson to switch hand over coz i want to be able to play the sport right and am looking for some tips to strengthen my left hand and shoulder as i have never used them before and just wonder wat exercises are out there that can help out a noob


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm recovering from shoulder surgery(right) and so far therapy is resistance training.
I recommend don't switch hands, but go to youtube and look for golf strength training or somthing in that subject, swing three clubs or lift weights, but seek medical advise if you go to the extreme of weights or rigorous training.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

The norm is right hand below left for right handed players but I know of a few guys who play the other way round. One of them played representative golf to a high standard, so I guess its up to you. Either way will work but teaching pro's will want to get you to switch.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

There are people who play golf crosshanded, not just for putting, but they are few and far between. Just because you gripped the club that way initially, be careful you don't fall into a trap of letting someone convince you to play left handed.

This is a bit of a tangent to how you started the thread, but keep the following in the back of your mind.

Personally, I would recommend taking some lessons to learn the fundamentals and try to learn a grip and setup as a right handed player in as traditional a manner as possible. The reason I suggest this is simple. 

About 99% of all instruction, whether in books, magazines or on television is going to be presented by right handed golfers. 

About 99% of all grip instruction is going to be geared at reinforcing the 4 most standard grips, 10 finger, overlap, interlock and reverse overlap for putting.

When you go to buy clubs, the HUGE majority in the stores or pro shops are going to be available in right handed. While left handed clubs are made, they represent very little of what stores will carry, so if you play left handed, you might need to order new clubs sight unseen, with no opportunity to hit them before they come in.

Yes, there are great left handed golfers. Yes, the left handed market is growing. No, it's not on par with the right handed market yet and if you are comfortable swinging right handed, it would be best in the long run.


----------

